# UberX vs. UberXL



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

This question is ONLY for drivers who use a vehicle that qualifies for both X & XL platforms. 
Thanks in advance for your co-operation!
Do you find tips are more frequent with XL vs X rides? 
Thank you.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> This question is ONLY for drivers who use a vehicle that qualifies for both X & XL platforms.
> Thanks in advance for your co-operation!
> Do you find tips are more frequent with XL vs X rides?
> Thank you.


That is not a yes or no answer. It depends on what the purpose was for the XL. Grocery run? Dropping off kids at schools? Golf clubs? Family with luggage? Business travelers going out for drinks? One person using XL because nobody is available on Uber X?

Business travelers, suburban families and golf clubs tend to tip better butt the rest, not so much.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

After careful consideration we must inform you your Prius does not conform to XL requirements. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> That is not a yes or no answer. It depends on what the purpose was for the XL. Grocery run? Dropping off kids at schools? Golf clubs? Family with luggage? Business travelers going out for drinks? One person using XL because nobody is available on Uber X?
> 
> Business travelers, suburban families and golf clubs tend to tip better butt the rest, not so much.


All those factors actually do make it a yes or no. 😶


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> All those factors actually do make it a yes or no. 😶



No, its the passenger, not the ride

A single passenger in an X going from the airport to the Ritz Carlton, or JW Marriott for a convention, is as likely to tip as a group in an XL going to the same convention

a single person with a single bag going from Walmart to their home, is no different than a family with a weeks worth of groceries in an XL making the same trip... Tips are not likely

The benefit of an XL ride is it pays 50% more than an X, not the tips, which are pretty much the same


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oldfart said:


> The benefit of an XL ride is it pays 50%


Really? In what market? Not here, I believe it's about 30%


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? In what market? Not here, I believe it's about 30%


Uber XL pays ~50% more than Uber X here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't notice a difference in tips for XL and there is no long pickup fee so I don't really see the point of XL most of the time. Slight mileage rate increase but no long pickup fee so it's kind of a wash, plus the vehicle costs more to operate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

XL is roughly 40% more here in rdu. I drive the drunks late night on surge trips so I don't see much difference tip wise, probably 8% of fares either way. Day time or early morning Airport I'm probably only doing xl and tips run about 16 or 17% of cars. Overall tips end up being 10 to 11% of fares over the last 6 years regardless of platform.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

beverly30 said:


> xl riders tip me 40+% of the time
> x riders tip me less than 10% of the time
> 99% of my rides are xl only and really havent done an x ride in years aside from the occasional airport rematch and the 3 for $100 promotion
> been on platform since 2015 with 5000 rides
> hope that helps


Yes. Great info. Ty!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oldfart said:


> No, its the passenger, not the ride
> 
> A single passenger in an X going from the airport to the Ritz Carlton, or JW Marriott for a convention, is as likely to tip as a group in an XL going to the same convention
> 
> ...


I disagree with your assessment.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

After driving X since 2013 I purchased a vehicle that qualified for LUXxl in August 2021. I drove it over 6 months and was consiistantly upset over the trips I received For the last 2 weeks I have gone back to my Honda Civic CNG and I'm happier about the trips I receive, net more money but have had trouble maintaining the $800 average a month in tips. In January I received two tips for $100 and had a 20 something young woman tipped me $47 on a 15 minute trip. I'm definetly not reciving tips like that with my 2010 Honda. Tips are defineltly beter in the XL but I will continue driving the economy car where the trips are more frequent and operating costs are way lower.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

XL pings are a lot less likely to be daily rides. Going to/from work, school, the bus station, doctors office etc.

They tend to be more often larger groups going to the airport, large groups going to a club, restaurant, ect. (in Orlando the theme parks)

The exception to this are grocery store pickups with mom and 7+ kids you can't legally take anyway.

In general, you stand a higher chance of not getting the types of rides that never tip.

You also tend to get other crap like people getting thrown out at 3:00 am, tvs from walmart/best buy and crap like that.

The one time It won't help is XL trips in a college town, those cheapskates never tip.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Great info from Stevie as usual
Here's an update my current best guess on why you can make more with X/economy vs premium XL
U/L can only offer rides in the vehicles that drivers have brought to the online grid.
Riders are buying trips from a to b and U/L decides
Which car
How long driver waits without trip
Length of trip
Tip probability
Cancel probability
Among other data that affects your pay
Meaning that rate per mile can be and is just a small factor in the amount of net pay especially
When you add in the encintives, bonuses and tips earned.
I think many drivers (me included) figured that upgrading the vehicle was the only way to 
make money driving and so many have upgraded to XL
that U/L figured......
perfect let's use these (too many)
Extra vehicles and fill them with the worst trips and let's keep em busy even if only one rider in 7 seater..
Short trip at SFO pays 
$16.50 to SUV 
$16 X/economy 
More SUV's than ever at SFO lot


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberXking said:


> Great info from Stevie as usual
> Here's an update my current best guess on why you can make more with X/economy vs premium XL
> U/L can only offer rides in the vehicles that drivers have brought to the online grid.
> Riders are buying trips from a to b and U/L decides
> ...


What market you are in really really matters thou. I wouldn't hesitate to go XL in some markets. But even In Orlando there's parts of town I won't a larger vehicle to because I'm just burning extra gas to drive 1-2 people around a time.

If there isn't enough demand for XL you're going to find yourself doing just X pings which is a money loser in a bigger more expensive car.

Let's say I'm in Orlando.

Doing an X vehicle (whether it's a taxi or not) I'm going to take the next ping that comes in within my acceptable distance away regardless of where it is. Acceptable range being a variable that depends on what part of my service area i'm in. If i'm at a hotel on I-Drive and a ping comes in between I-drive and Holden I'm going to head out of the tourist area to grab them. It's not necessarily over 10 minutes to head out there. There's also likely to be a lot more taxis on I-drive.

In an XL vehicle I stick to a much much smaller range and will hold for something within the tourist area, as getting dragged outside of the tourist area leaves me burning more gas than staying within the tourist area, also getting bigger fares ect. The bigger vehicles burn so much more gas that I'm better off optimizing by staying in the tourist area even if I get the same rate 100% of the time anyway (which in the taxis is true).

The Hood involves more empty miles and less idle time. Not necessarily bad because you're busy but it's a driving situation with a lot more empty miles. In a larger vehicle this just plane sucks.

Around here If I can get a taxi van I'm better off parking at disney more because it keeps my idle mileage down.


I mean it really all just depends on a 1000 factors that I can't tell you anything about for anywhere beyond 5 counties in Florida, Orange (worth it) Seminole (not worth it) Osceola (worth it) and Brevard (worth it) and Volusia (worth it)

Only 2 of which I actively pick up in and three more I know well enough to work them but they are too far away.


----------

